# Recoil guides



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone used them? Thinking about putting a set on a trout rod.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

i think they make way to much noise cant stand them


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

New Kent Newbie said:


> Anyone used them? Thinking about putting a set on a trout rod.


they will work great on the trout rod and will never rust.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

All my personal rods have them....I wouldn't even want a rod without them. I like the noise they make....especially when you have a big gator trout hooked. Reel magic helps quite them down a little. spray the braid and the guides.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Used them on fly rods, ultralight trout rods, and a couple of Lami Black Salt multipurpose rods (4-12 lb test). They are superlightweight and work well. No problems from line noise from me...

Sandcrab


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

I used them on a 11' surf rod build and didn't like them. Set-up in NGC and I felt the friction as the coils were coming off. Can't be good if you are looking to maximize distance. On a conventional or rod that you don't need to cast far I could see them working, but I wouldn't use them on any rod that you are looking for distance on.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I seA them mainly used on production outfits that are commercially used.
I think that makes sense. Party boat rods and stuff like that. My personal
preference for A trout rod is a standard Y or V frame with a zirconia ring.
The action of the rods and tackle fall in the category of light or A majority
of trout gear I use are ultra light. They're not producing any real energy
for the fancy shmancy stuff and when targeted on 6 pound mono. The trophy
trout are not the stamina and brute power of let's say pound for pound a
blue fish, striper or drum. :fishing:


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Rock, Paper, Scissor, SHOOT ! ! ! !*


----------

